
Ask HN: Node or .net Core or GoLang or any other? - vikas0380
I am working on a side project where i am using React and Redux for the Frontend. In this app&#x2F;game, I have to maintain the state of the user like (any progress or interaction or last state) as well syncing of the data with the server.
So i am in the great dilemma for the server technology selection. I have experience of both Node as well as .Net(day job) but no experience in golang. Can you please suggest, which technology should i go for.
======
Alir3z4
If you plan on learning, you can pick up Golang, otherwise go with Node or
.NET that you're comfortable with.

~~~
vikas0380
any specific benefit for Golang over the others in your experience?

~~~
Alir3z4
It depends on your project requirements. Golang, NodeJS and .NET all of them
be used to build web backends.

Thing is if you're going with something that you don't know, it will slow you
down because you need to learn it, since you know .NET and NodeJS it would
make sense to go with them.

At the end of the day, it just matter of how productive you are.

Personally I always go with Python, mostly because it's the tool I know how to
work with and craft my software with it.

Both golang and nodejs are linux production friendly and have tons of
resources and tutorials and libs out there.

Again, I highly recommend going with something you're familiar with to be
productive and match your project requirements.

~~~
vikas0380
Got your point what you are trying to say, it is a valid point actually.

